# Reading journals? Anyone?



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Wells83's 2008 booklist and blog got me thinking...I had tried early last year to keep a list of books I read with a few short sentences about the book, etc. I was inspired by a story I read about a man discovering his father's reading journals and discovering the past in the process.

I'd like to start journaling this year, both personal and sort of a reading log.

Does anyone here keep a reading journal or a blog of books read?

If so, what kind of notes do you make?

Is is something short and sweet so that you'll readily know what the book was about or do you go into detail complete with feelings and thoughts?

What is this journal kept in? Is it a handwritten journal or a blog?

Anyone?*


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I love leather journals and fountain pens. I sometimes type out entries to the computer. I usually have a Currently reading section at the top of the page of my journals then include a quick review of the book. Mostly keep journals to track my own story writing and comtemplations. My entries can get long, but i can go days...weeks...months without writing, if I have nothing noteworthy to document.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, I like this idea. I think I'm going to do this too.

A PERFECT excuse to buy a small journal from Oberon...Something to match Edgar.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've never done it before, but I've been thinking of doing it now.  It started with finding a way to keep track of my Kindle books.  I look at my bookshelves all the time, so I pretty much know what's on them.  I'm rarely on Little Gertie's home page and when I am, I don't scan down the list. 

I found a small two ring binder that holds index cards and listed my K books on individual cards.  Series I put on one card.  I divided them by genre and then by author, which is the way my bookshelves are set up.  I wanted something I could carry with me and I didn't want to have to access my database file every time I wanted to find a book.  

When I finished I thought how easy it would be to make notes on the cards.  There's plenty of space front and back for notes, reviews, ratings or whatever.  So when I have nothing better to do, I'll start going through my little book and make those notes.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I've never done it before, but I've been thinking of doing it now. It started with finding a way to keep track of my Kindle books. I look at my bookshelves all the time, so I pretty much know what's on them. I'm rarely on Little Gertie's home page and when I am, I don't scan down the list.
> 
> I found a small two ring binder that holds index cards and listed my K books on individual cards. Series I put on one card. I divided them by genre and then by author, which is the way my bookshelves are set up. I wanted something I could carry with me and I didn't want to have to access my database file every time I wanted to find a book.
> 
> When I finished I thought how easy it would be to make notes on the cards. There's plenty of space front and back for notes, reviews, ratings or whatever. So when I have nothing better to do, I'll start going through my little book and make those notes.


*Wow, you're very organized. It sounds like a great start to a reading log/journal ))

The more and more that I think of it...like VA mentioned, it's just as easy to incorporate it into my personal journal but I still think I'd like to separate it so I wouldn't have to search around for my thoughts on a book.*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been keeping a personal journal since 2001 but not a reading journal. I like the concept but I would keep it separate like you suggested chynared.

Linda


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I've kept a list of books read since December 1997 in a simple database.  Generally, I don't make comments about the book, and there are some title I barely remember at all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I have tried to keep journals in the past,  I'm no good at it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Because I have so many books, I started a database of the titles and authors. It is in an Excel spreadsheet. When I am traveling I would look at the books in the airport to see if anything new had come out. Sometimes I just wasn't sure if I had actually bought the book or not. By looking at my list on my computer, I was able to check right away. I'm am still keeping the list and adding my Kindle purchases. I have a column that I enter if the book is in Hardback, Paperback or Kindle. I also keep a column to indicate if the book is part of a series and what number of the series it is. I actually print the list out and put in a 3 ring folder for home. What can I say, I'm a software trainer and have to keep everything organized.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG  If I had to do all this I'd never read again.  I am not picking on anyone or being disrepectful.  I am just not that kind of person.  I consider my self organized if my socks match.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> OMG If I had to do all this I'd never read again. I am not picking on anyone or being disrespectful. I am just not that kind of person. I consider my self organized if my socks match.


LOL Vamprye, I'm with you. How about this. A 2009 folder on your computer and as you finish a book this year you move it from your kindle to that folder? Quick and easy. At least that's what I plan to do.

However I do keep a journal to write in. I like to write when things get crazy and I need a place to release. I've started journaling since I was in High school---about 1983. I used to write a lot but now don't seem to need to as much. But it's still there if I need it.

theresam


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Geemont said:


> I've kept a list of books read since December 1997 in a simple database. Generally, I don't make comments about the book, and there are some title I barely remember at all.


That's my problem too--that's why I try to write something, so that I can jog my memory. It can be a chore sometimes though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Because I have so many books, I started a database of the titles and authors. It is in an Excel spreadsheet.


I was using Access to set up a database. It worked very well, but I didn't want to have to pull it up every time I wanted to look for something to read.

I have a label file set up so when I buy a book, I add it in and print out that label. Then I stick the label on an index card. Now I have a dozen Agatha Christies to add. It looks like a lot of her books have been Kindleized. Good thing my free $10 certificate came from Coinstar today. I can get two more.



Vampyre said:


> I consider my self organized if my socks match.


That's a good start. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I hear ya, Vamp.  I've tried to organize my book collection multiple times. . . .it never sticks.  I am in awe of you all who can make it work.

Anyway, now I just have certain bookshelves for ones I've read, and other shelves for ones I haven't.  Every now and then I have to get rid of some because DH is tired of building new bookshelves.  In this way, Kindle is good for him!  


Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I was using Access to set up a database. It worked very well, but I didn't want to have to pull it up every time I wanted to look for something to read.
> 
> I have a label file set up so when I buy a book, I add it in and print out that label. Then I stick the label on an index card. Now I have a dozen Agatha Christies to add. It looks like a lot of her books have been Kindleized. Good thing my free $10 certificate came from Coinstar today. I can get two more.
> That's a good start. Keep up the good work.


Gertiekindle where did you find your notebook that holds index cards?

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Hugh gave it to her.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wells83 said:


> That's my problem too--that's why I try to write something, so that I can jog my memory. It can be a chore sometimes though.


*That's what I'm afraid of but if I keep it simple maybe I can avoid being overwhelmed. *


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> A PERFECT excuse to buy a small journal from Oberon...Something to match Edgar.


I love your way of thinking.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Gertiekindle where did you find your notebook that holds index cards?
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda


WalMart. It's less than $3 and comes with 50 cards. Extra cards are 97 cents a pack. It has a slot inside that I put a list of unreads in and a window in front that I put this picture in.










It's cute and fits in the bag Little Gertie lives in.

I already had some self-adhesive index tabs and I just attached them to blank cards to separate genres.



Vampyre said:


> Hugh gave it to her.


It's the other answer ... the WalMart in Hibbing.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I was using Access to set up a database. It worked very well, but I didn't want to have to pull it up every time I wanted to look for something to read.
> 
> I have a label file set up so when I buy a book, I add it in and print out that label. Then I stick the label on an index card. Now I have a dozen Agatha Christies to add. It looks like a lot of her books have been Kindleized. Good thing my free $10 certificate came from Coinstar today. I can get two more.
> That's a good start. Keep up the good work.


That's a great system. When I'm had one of my sites, I like to browse bookstores. I guess I won't be doing that as much, but having the Excel file on my laptop was a great way to keep from rebuying a book. Sometimes I would look at a book and think I'll wait until I get home and buy and then I couldn't remember if I had or not. One of those senior moments. The Kindle is going to be so much easier. Now I have my books at my fingertips. Love it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

hmm. I'm consider making a booklist on excel now...but I figure I should post it on my myspace or the family site since half the family has a habit of buying me books I already have.
This is what usually happens:
family member: Someone told me book was really good, so I thought you'd want to read it.
me: I think I was the one that told you about this book.
lol. The looks on their faces when they realize its the truth. I still keep the books, cuz friends borrow books and they never get back to me. I've gotten the Twilight series as a gift more than once.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm trying to write a review on amazon of all the books I've read.  Didn't say I was succeeding.  Maybe that could be my new year's resolution!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy... I'm with you.  I have an Excel spreadsheet for all of my books and that way they're in alphabetical order and I can find them very easily.  Actually, it's much simpler for me to do it that way than if I have it in a journal that I have to hunt through to find the info I'm looking for.  I have titles, authors, price paid, date purchased and where I got it from.  Very simple!!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Keeping a reading journal sounds too much like a high school book report assingnment.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

has anyone used the site Goodreads.com?  It lets you organize your books on any number of "shelves", write reviews, sort by author or title or date, AND make your books visible to others (so they can see what you want to read or have already read - helpful for gift buying!).  Might be a a good option for those who aren't into making their own database but would still like to have a tracking system of some sort.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Kathy... I'm with you. I have an Excel spreadsheet for all of my books and that way they're in alphabetical order and I can find them very easily. Actually, it's much simpler for me to do it that way than if I have it in a journal that I have to hunt through to find the info I'm looking for. I have titles, authors, price paid, date purchased and where I got it from. Very simple!!


I have a separate worksheet for each author and then a master list. I have set up auto filters so that I can search quickly. It helps me when I am looking for a specific book. Now I can keep track of whether I have it in paperback, hardback or Kindle. I have to admit, that I am adding my favorites to my Kindle. I will donate the DTBs to my office friends. We have a little library for sharing books.

Of course I have list for everything. It helps with all those senior moments. I have so many different things to do at work, if I'm not organized nothing would get done. I train medical software to Drs., nurses and nurse practitioners as well as insurance coding and billing, so I have to keep what everyone does straight. Lists work to keep the training structured and helps me not miss anything. Soon I'll need a list for my lists.


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting the site.  I just registered and added about 200 books from my Kindle onto it.  =)


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Keeping a reading journal sounds too much like a high school book report assingnment.


*LOL, all this talk about spreadsheets and databases reminds me of school *


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I started keeping a journal in the early 90's and filled about 10 of them over the next 10+ years. Then around
2003 I was introduced to a blogging site called Livejournal. I found this a great outlet and slowly found myself 
writing less in journals and just using the online outlet. I do think writing can be very therapeutic and there are things
too personal for the internet. For a xmas gift, I made my best friend's daughter a scrapbook/journal (she is a very creative
kid) and it turned out so well, it made me think about keeping one for myself, actually more of a scrapbook type thing.

Here is the cover and title page I made:









and a link to my LJ Blog, but I made it friends only a while ago, so you have to join and have me add you in order to see any of my 
current entries. http://honeywest.livejournal.com/


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I started keeping a journal in the early 90's and filled about 10 of them over the next 10+ years. Then around
> 2003 I was introduced to a blogging site called Livejournal. I found this a great outlet and slowly found myself
> writing less in journals and just using the online outlet. I do think writing can be very therapeutic and there are things
> too personal for the internet. For a xmas gift, I made my best friend's daughter a scrapbook/journal (she is a very creative
> ...


*Livejournal is a fantastic idea though I'm trying to curb my computer time and being on this board isn't helping much *


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I decided to try writing a reading journal. I went through my drawer of journals and found one that I never got to using (cover was too stiff and ink bleed through the pages too easily). I decided to use a different type of pen on it, so I can use it. (I usually use pilot previse v7 pens or higher, but I prefer using fountain pens or dip pens to write) I used to use a Pilot Precise V7 on the journal, but I am switching to a Pilot G2 on it (my old preferred pen for journal writing). So far I have only written on Laurell K Hamilton's "Merry Gentry Series"....which basically a rant, but still. Its something to start with.


Edit: I just opened a LiveJournal account to see if I can get into it. I created a journal titled: Reading Journal , but have yet to add any posts. My screenname on LiveJournal: KindleKid


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I decided to try writing a reading journal. I went through my drawer of journals and found one that I never got to using (cover was too stiff and ink bleed through the pages too easily). I decided to use a different type of pen on it, so I can use it. (I usually use pilot previse v7 pens or higher, but I prefer using fountain pens or dip pens to write) I used to use a Pilot Precise V7 on the journal, but I am switching to a Pilot G2 on it (my old preferred pen for journal writing). So far I have only written on Laurell K Hamilton's "Merry Gentry Series"....which basically a rant, but still. Its something to start with.
> 
> Edit: I just opened a LiveJournal account to see if I can get into it. I created a journal titled: Reading Journal , but have yet to add any posts. My screenname on LiveJournal: KindleKid


*I have quite a few empty journals around here too...should just grab one and start writing.*


----------

